# Guten Router mit 3-4 Ethernet Slots ans Kabel BW Modem?



## ATIRadeonuser (2. Juni 2010)

Hey,
Ich hab heute meine 50 mbits von Kabel bw bekommen (clever kabel 50).
Das Standart modem hat allerdings nur 1nen Slot jetzt würde ich mir gerne über Amazon oder bei Mediamarkt,Saturn.. einen guten Router mit 3-4 Ethernet slots, wenn möglich wlan fähig kaufen, weil ich meine ps3 meine xbox 360 meine psp und meinen Pc an's internet bringen möchte. Preisklasse ist eigendlich egal sollte halt nicht sehr teuer sein, mir ist wichtig das von meinen 51  tausend laut kabel bw speedtest, download 6mbits nicht viel verloren geht wenn der Router dran ist.

MFG


----------



## rabe08 (2. Juni 2010)

Da kannst Du eigentlich jeden Router nehmen. Um ein bischen Geld zu sparen nimm einen ohne integriertes DSL-Modem, brauchst Du ja sowieso nicht. Geh bloß nicht zu MM oder Saturn, die nehmen viel zu viel Geld für sowas. Preislich ist Amazon manchmal gut aber bei weitem nicht immer. Schau bei HoH oder Hardwareversand nach. Wenn Du intern maximalen Durchsatz haben willst nimm einen Router mit GB-Ports, das treibt den Preis aber ganz schön nach oben.


----------



## TheRammbock (3. Juni 2010)

Warum ein neues Modem bzw. einen Router? Wenn dein jetziger Wlan unterstützt, kannst du auch einen günstigen Netzwerk-Switch nehmen. Ansonsten kann ich persönlich die Router von AVM empfehlen.


----------



## robbe (3. Juni 2010)

TheRammbock schrieb:


> Warum ein neues Modem bzw. einen Router? Wenn dein jetziger Wlan unstützt, kannst du auch einen günstigen Netzwerk-Switch nehmen. Ansonsten kann ich persönlich die Router von AVM empfehlen.



Wo steht denn das er schon einen mit W-lan hat?


Eigentlich brauchst du auf nix großartig zu achten.
Selbst nen 100MBit router dürfte die leitung nicht ausbremsen.


----------



## TheRammbock (3. Juni 2010)

Deswegen schrieb ich: wenn er Wlan unterstützt 

ABER 100 Mbit reichen locker, da braucht man gar nicht drum rum reden. Da ja maximal 51 MBit aus der Leitung kommen ... 

Machen wir es expliziter. ICH kann dir die Fritzboxen empfehlen. ABER letztendlich ist es bei den geringen Vorgaben nur Geschmackssache was man nimmt und eben die Frage des Geldbeutels.


----------



## rebel4life (3. Juni 2010)

Ich würde eher den WRT54GL empfehlen.


----------



## ATIRadeonuser (5. Juni 2010)

Hey,
der WRT54GL ist heute nun angekommen, hab alles insterliert und eingestellt so nun ist es so passiert wie ich es mir schon gedacht habe ... Schaut euch am besten die beiden Screenshots (als anhang) an dann sieht ihr es selbst was ich meine. Jemand ne Idee?
Edit: Achja wlan ist an im router menü hab ich jedoch keine funktion gefunden dies abzuschalten? Meint ihr es liegt daran? (bin aber über lan drin)
Edit2: Nur der Speedtest von meinen anbieter direkt zeigt so wenig an (Kabel BW) Bei speedtest hab ich fast 50mbits 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheRammbock (5. Juni 2010)

Das sind nun zwei Aussagen. Aber zu Stoßzeiten (Mittag haben wir ja gerade) können die Datenraten schon mal sinken (vielleicht nicht gerade so drastisch?!) Mach bis heute Abend mal ein paar verschiedene Speedtests. 

Ist die neuste Firmware drauf?! Zum Wlan Modul kann ich jetzt nichts sagen, aber ich denke das Menü ist ein wenig versteckt?!


----------



## ATIRadeonuser (5. Juni 2010)

Nein kabel hat ne standleitung^^ so wie ich mal gelesen habe, hatte heute schon getestet dann den wlan router angeklämmt (Da waren es 51mbit) Und im Routermenü unter wlan steht nichts von deaktivieren ich hab mal die beiden wlan antennen abgeschraubt aber dann kahm noch weniger dabei raus 35 tausend... deswegen habe ich diesen beitrag hier aufgemacht um nach einen router zu fragen der nicht viel drosselt der WRT54GL ist wohl ein reinfall 

EDIT: Ja die firmware ist drauf also die neuste hab mal gelesen das man bei diesen router die firmware flashen kann bringt das was??


----------



## ATIRadeonuser (5. Juni 2010)

Ich werde den Router nun wieder zurück schicken, sicher dass die Fritzboxen kein problem machen?

MFG ^^


----------



## TheRammbock (5. Juni 2010)

Nicht so voreilig  

Ist doch Banane ob Standleitung oder nicht. Engpässe sind trotzdem keine seltenheit. Insbesondere der großen Nachfrage. Aber das hilft jetzt nicht das Problem zu lösen. 

Ich habe ja den Router selbst nicht und kann deshalb wenig dazu sagen. Flashen nennt man jegliches aufspielen von Firmeware.

Was mich aber sehr stutzig macht, das wenn du die Antennen abschraubst, die Datenrate aus dem Kabel sinkt. Kann ich gar nicht nachvollziehen, zumal das eine mit dem anderen nichts zu tun hat ... Ich verwette meinen Hintern das es die Funktin des Wlan abschaltens gibt! Aber wie und wo, das wird dir jemand schreiben müssen, der diesen Router hat. 

Das eine Fritzbox keine Probleme macht, habe ich damit nicht sagen wollen. Probleme können ALLE Router machen ... Ich arbeite halt mit Fritzboxen seit ich denken kann und ich bin zufrieden. Zwischendurch hielten mal andere Router einzug, aber ich bin immer wieder auf die Fritzen gekommen.


----------



## roadgecko (5. Juni 2010)

Ich habe einen Netgear WGR614v9 und da ist es wie bei jedem Router möglich das WLAN im routermenu ab zu schalten.

Tippe in deinen Browser die IP des Routers ein (meist 192.168.1.1 oder 192.168.2.1) und schön bist du im menu


----------



## ATIRadeonuser (5. Juni 2010)

ja ich habs gefunden, aber als ich es abgeschaltet habe kahm nur noch ein Gelbes dreieck bei meinen internet symbol (windows 7) und ich kahm nicht mehr ins internet - obwohl ich über lan drin war als ich die einstellung zurück setzte und wlan wieder anschaltete bestand das Problem weiterhin - Fazit: ich werde den router am montag zurück schicken, fritzbox ist schon bestellt.
@TheRammbock: ich hab den router ja wieder abgeklemmt und meinen speed getestet .. die 50mbits sind wieder da es schwangt immer nur zwischen 50 und 52 mbits 6-7mb download aber dass es mit den standart modem unter 50 geht hatte ich noch nie.


----------



## ATIRadeonuser (7. Juni 2010)

Ok die Fritzbox ist nun angeschlossen scheint alles wunderbar zu funktionieren schaut euch den Speedtest selbst an


----------



## grubsnek (8. Juni 2010)

100 MBit/s aus dem Kabelnetz: EuroDocsis 3.0 im Praxistest - Seite 4 von 7 - Telekommunikation | Mobile Business | ZDNet.de

Schau dir mal den Link an. Da gehts zwar um 100Mbit/s ist aber im Prinzip egal. Möglicherweise schaffte der Router keinen besseren WAN -> LAN Durchsatz.


----------

